

Google China was accused of propagating "porn" by China Central TV - liuliu
http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&js=n&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.cctv.com%2Fchina%2F20090618%2F107062.shtml&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&history_state0=&swap=1

======
liuliu
For someone who don't know the background:

Google has one of the best porn filter mechanism and the SafeSearch option
cannot be turn off in mainland China. Since Kaifu Lee become the head of
Google China, Google pulls tons of money to maintain government guanxi.

Today, China Central Television (CCTV) made a special coverage to accuse that
Google China have assisted porn propagation by made links to foreign porn
sites.

~~~
est
It's totally political. Google provided search results when everyone else is
shuting down during 4th June.

And one core member of isc.org.cn is Baidu.com, Google's largest rival. Baidu
bribed China's CCTV with a lot of money this year, especially during the
Spring Festival TV Programs.

One thing about free macket is very sad in capitalist China, there's no
fucking business model, everything depends on politics model, even underground
politics model.

Update: Something is going on here

This is the Search suggest for 'Son' in Chinese
[http://suggestqueries.google.com/complete/search?hl=zh-
CN...](http://suggestqueries.google.com/complete/search?hl=zh-
CN&jsonp=window.google.ac.hr&q=%E5%84%BF%E5%AD%90)

This is the search suggest for 'lol' in Chinese
[http://suggestqueries.google.com/complete/search?hl=zh-
CN...](http://suggestqueries.google.com/complete/search?hl=zh-
CN&jsonp=window.google.ac.hr&q=%E5%91%B5%E5%91%B5)

looks like a malicious Google Suggest hack and someone purposly reported it to
the national TV

------
eugenejen
I said it long time ago in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=251020>

"Freedom, democracy and smut can go hand in hand."

All governments just use porn as an excuse to "parenting" their own citizens.
But if citizens can't judge issues by themselves, why do we need democracy and
rule of laws? If citizens can't judge issues themselves, how can government
officials be better in the same department? The difference is who has the
power. And some people really take the power in their hands to serious.

We as human being tends to be corrupted with power at our own little hands.
The only way to get the balance is to allow different groups owns mutual
destruction power against each other, therefore we will all be civilized and
enjoy the peace among ourselves.

------
est
There's a ancient saying in Chinese: 欲加之罪何患无辞

It means an interest group is growing very fast in China, eventually it will
kidnap all personal and national politisc, economics, culture with its
monopolization.

